# hi from Texas



## Kirk (Jun 6, 2009)

I've lurked here for a while

Just wanted to say hi. I've trained in various martial arts for 32 years

Kirk


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Kirk,

Welcome to MT! Its great to meet you


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome Kirk what part ot texas are you from and what arts have you study?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT! It's a good lot here.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in a little town called Azle.  I've studied TKD,Sin Moo Hapkido, Moo Moo Kwan Hapkido,Trad. Jujitsu and Chinese Kenpo


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome, looking forward to hearing from you on the board, Enjoy.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome, Kirk. Enjoy.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello Kirk, welcome to MT


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## midnight star (Jun 8, 2009)

hey there from England!
artyon:


----------



## EMST930 (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome!  I just got here a couple days ago myself!


----------

